# Esquema modulo electronico de lavadora



## sergioms2001 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola, tengo un problema y haber si alguien me puede echar una mano, hace unos dias la lavadora INDESIT WITL 86 empez a echar humo, la desmonte y le saque el modulo electronico y estaba quemado en unos conectores, deberian estar flojos que se recalentaron, os pongo fotos y vereis que hay un agujero, quiero saber las conesiones porque es de doble cara y tengo dudas en un par de conexiones que hay,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

No se ven las fotos !


----------



## sergioms2001 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## gaam (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola sergioms2001, por lo que se ve en la foto, paso excesivamente mucha corriente, mas alla de que puedas reparar la plaqueta, debes fijarte lo que lo causo. Por lo que se observa, podria ser el termointerruptor de la puerta o la del motor de trabajo (generalmente es el de la puerta, son de mala calidad y se funden produciendo algun corto).
con respecto a la plaqueta, tendras que identificar los pines hacia donde van (primero), luego fijate en las pistas de la plaqueta hacia donde van (generalmente a un rele, un tiristor o un transistor de potencia, que podria estar quemado).
El circuito electrico generalmente es un papel pegado en la tapa superior o en la tapa de atras que indica las conexiones de los cables, pero no te dan el circuito de la plaqueta (solo los services oficiales lo tienen, lamentablemente).
Un saludo cordial, y cuentanos como lo llevas.


----------

